# Fergie TO20 trans oil



## ejones (Jun 19, 2016)

This is a '51 but I suspect any year of TO20/30 will be the same.

So the manual says to drain the trans oil in 3 places - trans, hydraulic pump and rear axle. But no where does it say where to fill at??? Just the one filler hole by the gear selector so does that feed all three areas? Seems odd to drain in 3 places then only fill in one but I can see draining in 3 spots for a long chamber like that would be a good idea.

????
Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ejones, welcome to the forum.

There is only one fill port for the Ferguson TO-20. The fluid goes from the transmission thru the mid section to the rear end.


----------

